# One For The Guitarists



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm thinking of thinning out my collection and replacing 3 (or maybe 4) guitars with a grail guitar of some sort.

I play guitar and bass in two bands and I'm currently toying with the idea of

70's P Bass

Ric 4003 in Jetglo

Gibson ES-335 Dot

Possibly an SG (+change!)

What do the guitarists (or non-guitarists even!) think? I've got a strat, Les Paul, an Epiphone 335 (I would only sell this if I bought a Gibson) a Gordon-Smith (LP Junior type thing) and a tele custom. I want something that I can "invest" in (ie something that's not going to plummet in value the second I buy it) and could sell at the drop of a hat if I had to, and would prefer used.

Any suggestions? I've seen some top end USA made Washburns, but I would worry about being able to sell one quickly.

What do you play and what do you like about it?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

How 'bout a Taylor?


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

i did ideally want a solidbody (or possibly semi-solid), but I've seen that Taylor are making solidbodies now. look very pretty, but I don't know how different it would be to a les paul


----------



## barrie (Jul 5, 2004)

If it was me I'd go for a Gibson SG 61 reissue in cherry red .

Or the 335 Thats my choice for what its worth. by the way I'm a STRAT man really









 Link


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

for versilitity i would have to be a strat a like, or something with split hums if you dont like single coils.......you cant beat the sound of a nice fat neck single coil









of all the guitars ive had, i still have my old strat.......emg's in bridge and mid....and a loverly Dave gilmour emg at the neck.

i really aint helping much am i







but guitars are a lot like watches, and are subjective to you. I really wanted to like the parker nitefly, but it didnt do it for me (to thin) the musicman axis was a great guitar, but lacked that coil at the neck.

Have you thought of going digital? great in the studio, but lacks something in a live situation.........

just get something that sounds great (strat) comfy (strat) easy to get your money back (strat)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hofner VeriThin or a 60,s Vox Phantom


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

My lad very pleased with his Gordon Smith fitted with EMG's




































Mike


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> for versilitity i would have to be a strat a like, or something with split hums if you dont like single coils.......you cant beat the sound of a nice fat neck single coil
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MIKE said:


> My lad very pleased with his Gordon Smith fitted with EMG's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got my old strat.

got a Gordon-Smith too (as this testifies! really *seriously* very good guitars. Mine is a 1983 made LP junior type with a factory fitted Gibson humbucker and is just brilliant, if not particularly versatile.

EMGs are a bit much for me, so sticking with the old fashioned magnets and wire! Went digital with a variax, great fun to piss about with, couldn't take it seriously as a stage guitar. Just not "quality" enough if you know what I mean.

I keep going back to the 335, I think it would be a cert as far as getting your money back and then some goes.

I've got too many guitars for the size of house I live in. I want to sell a few but I want to buy one with the proceeds so I don't end up pouring it into this house refurb. Just short of ideas. Love the idea of an SG standard, but that would leave me with change and I'd have to buy another one


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

He has a B.C. Rich Warlock he also likes, as it has a Floyd Rose and looks the part for Heavy Rock









Can't stand the Zig-Zag shape of it but what do I know


















Notice any excuse to show off pics of my 15 year old









Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

The iconic guitar of my youth, the choice of many a rock god. But it does depend on your style of music.

www.flying-v.ch/gallery/gallery

Cheers

Lee


----------

